# Masterbuilt Analog Electric Smoker.. wont heat past 200 now with the meat in



## clarkjg33 (May 11, 2013)

I preheated the smoker before putting the meat in and it was well over 200. I placed my 8lbs of brisket in there and the temp has never rose past 200 degrees. Any thoughts? I am not using an extension cord. I have water in the pan and had chips in. Chips are out now still water in the pan.. and still not rising?....It has been at 200 and no higher for around 4 hours now. Let it shut for quite some time hits 200 on the door thermometer and the oven thermometer I have on the rack confirms.

Hope someone can offer a suggestion. I tried glancing through the forums to find a solution. Apologize in advance if I missed it.


----------



## fwismoker (May 11, 2013)

Have you tried a real thermometer in it yet because ones that come with smokers are usually very inaccurate?


----------



## fwismoker (May 11, 2013)

oh sorry i didn't see that you had an oven thermometer.  Is it cold where you're at?


----------



## clarkjg33 (May 11, 2013)

It is currently 48 degrees with a "real feel" according to Accuweather of 39 degrees with a constant wind speed of 11mph but gusts up to 20 mph.


----------



## fwismoker (May 11, 2013)

clarkjg33 said:


> It is currently 48 degrees with a "real feel" according to Accuweather of 39 degrees with a constant wind speed of 11mph but gusts up to 20 mph.


That has to be frustrating....hopefully there is a way to bypass the control and increase the amps and give it some additional insulation.


----------



## geerock (May 11, 2013)

A big difference between the analog and digital masterbuilts is that the analog is not insulated.  Although four hours seems like a lot, its possible that you put a cold brisket with cold water into an uninsulated cabinet and that's the reason.  But, again, 4 hours?   I don't know.


----------



## woodcutter (May 11, 2013)

The meat is keeping the temp down right now. The smoker temp will climb after the meat temp starts to climb. It is like throwing a block of ice inside and having the heat try to battle the cold.


----------



## clarkjg33 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the information guys... greatly appreciated. Just got the used smoker from a friend and taking my first stab at it


----------

